# Gas leak on 1995 Pathfinder



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. Basically, I've recently discovered a minor gas leak from the tank of my 1995 Pathfinder. I've taken it in for an estimate to my local repair shop, and they told me that I need a new gas tank because it's been rusted over. They quoted me at $1000. I've only had the Pathfinder for a year, and it's my first car. I've gotten it rustproofed only about four months ago. I love this car! $1000 is a bit steep for a student, and I only work part-time. Question: Does this estimate seem correct? I require a government Drive Clean test every two years, will this affect the test? Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## br2an (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't know where you're located but $1000 seems very expensive. I had mine out two years ago and patched it with fiberglass but it is recently started to leak again. I knew the patch wouldn't last but I just wanted a quick fix at the time.

I priced an aftermarket one locally and it was $160 Canadian plus taxes. (or total of $150 US). It took me about 2 hours to remove it myself the last time and I hope to do it quicker this time around. Maybe you could find a good used or aftermarket and get a local shop to install it for you?

Brian


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I just go to a privately-owned repair shop, and the only reason I go there is because I know some friends who say they're pretty good. It only leaks for about 15-20 minutes AFTER I have turned off the engine.. does this mean only the gas pipe to the engine is leaking? The engine nearly never starts on the first turn, but always on the second, that's why I suspect it's that. Is there anyway I can slow the leak? Perhaps increased rustproof undersprays, etc.? I'm located in Peterborough, Ontario. Another question: Will this gas leak affect my required Drive Clean test? (www.driveclean.com is the website, and I can't find any information for that problem on there). Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

DvBennett said:


> Thanks for the help. I just go to a privately-owned repair shop, and the only reason I go there is because I know some friends who say they're pretty good. It only leaks for about 15-20 minutes AFTER I have turned off the engine.. does this mean only the gas pipe to the engine is leaking? The engine nearly never starts on the first turn, but always on the second, that's why I suspect it's that. Is there anyway I can slow the leak? Perhaps increased rustproof undersprays, etc.? I'm located in Peterborough, Ontario. Another question: Will this gas leak affect my required Drive Clean test? (www.driveclean.com is the website, and I can't find any information for that problem on there). Again, thanks for the help.


What you really need to do is replace the tank. The tank, cap, fuel pump and lines is all part of a pressurised syetem and what oyu see leaking out after you turn it off is the system draining.


Do a search on ebay for a tank, I do see them there at times.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for help, I appreciate it. What's the estimate on a new tank? And does anyone know if this gas leak will affect my Drive Clean test?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Thanks for help, I appreciate it. What's the estimate on a new tank? And does anyone know if this gas leak will affect my Drive Clean test?


Find the leak. It may just be a rubber fuel line. The tank is under a slight vacuum (listen when you remove the cap after driving), so if the leak stops after the pressure/vacuum have equalized, it is probably outside of the tank.
I would guess your Clean Drive Test checks for leaking fluids, so it will likely not pass as it is.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay, thanks for the tips.


----------



## TroyMcL (Aug 20, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Thanks for help, I appreciate it. What's the estimate on a new tank? And does anyone know if this gas leak will affect my Drive Clean test?


hey dude -it definately affects your 'drive clean' if they catch it... so take it in on a rainy day with about 10 litres in the tank! Just kiddin'; buy a new tank from a jobber that gives you the best price and tackle the damn thing yourself man! Piece of cake. Say when you're gonna do it and write in here and I'm sure everybody will trip over each other to give step by step instructions and tips etc to help you out. I'd help you change the tank but... I'll be out of town that weekend
ciao


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, the shop that gave me the estimate said it wouldn't leak if I had about $10-$15 worth of gas in it, so maybe I'll take your advice and have about 10 litres in it when I go for the test!


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Someone offered a suggestion on opening the gas cap after I was driving, so I tried it. It doesn't seem to stop the leak, and there are no unusual sounds besides the *drip drip drip* you can hear (and see). It DOES, though, seem to slow down the leak a slight bit. Any suggestions on how I can slow down the leak, or patch it myself? (I'm a newb, and I don't know how to replace gas tanks myself, and I doubt I have the proper tools for it!  ) Any help here would be much appreciated! :cheers:


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Someone offered a suggestion on opening the gas cap after I was driving, so I tried it. It doesn't seem to stop the leak, and there are no unusual sounds besides the *drip drip drip* you can hear (and see). It DOES, though, seem to slow down the leak a slight bit. Any suggestions on how I can slow down the leak, or patch it myself? (I'm a newb, and I don't know how to replace gas tanks myself, and I doubt I have the proper tools for it!  ) Any help here would be much appreciated! :cheers:


I believe you may have misunderstood one of my comments. Anyway, have you looked for and found the leak? If it stops leaking 15-20 minutes after you park the car, I really do not think it is the tank. Does it leak when it remains parked and the air temperature rises? This would be expected if it were the tank due to the expansion of the gas.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I think I did misunderstand you (I'm a newb). Every time I park it, it leaks for about 15-20 minutes; I did look for the leak, but couldn't locate it- there's a type of a "cage" underneath the gas tank that makes it hard to see, but it seems like it's dripping in two separate spots. I can hear the *drip drip* after I park it. The repair guy told me that the leak was near the top of the tank. I'm sorry I can't help you more, I'm new to cars 

What would be the estimate of a new tank?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Yeah, I think I did misunderstand you (I'm a newb). Every time I park it, it leaks for about 15-20 minutes; I did look for the leak, but couldn't locate it- there's a type of a "cage" underneath the gas tank that makes it hard to see, but it seems like it's dripping in two separate spots. I can hear the *drip drip* after I park it. The repair guy told me that the leak was near the top of the tank. I'm sorry I can't help you more, I'm new to cars
> 
> What would be the estimate of a new tank?


Tank runs about $300. It isn't hard to replace, so labor shouldn't be much (under 2 hours). You should be able to get it done for under $500.
The cage, is a protector (sort of a skid plate). If the leak is up high, I can understand how gas could be leaking out on to the protector and puddling there, then leaking for a while after you stop. It's probably leaking the whole time you are driving around as well.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, I forgot to mention, it's leaks while I drive too. I wonder why the estimate was so high ($1000 incl. taxes and labour).. can you think of anything else that would make the price this high? I know I'm being annoying, but I really appreciate the help.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

If it leaks gas, most definitely it will affect it since you are leaking a very flammable liquid, causing a most dangerous situation should the fuel find an ignition source. I think the Drive Clean issue would be a lesser issue in this case. 
The $1000 quote is a little steep. Its not entirely wrong either. If the repair quote was putting into consideration that you may need new fuel lines, fuel sender/pump unit gasket, fuel pump sock, and a fuel tank rustproofing, then maybe, but still a bit high. An average flat rate time would be more about 2.5 hours. All things considering, I would say $700~$800.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Actually, I do remember them saying they needed to replace the fuel pump as well and some of the lines. The $1000 estimate they gave me is in CDN dollars as well, so I guess that works out to be about $800 USD. I am a bit nervous about the gas leak, but like I said, I'm a student, I don't exactly have $1000 lying around. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Actually 1.6 hours labor, according to my source, which means a competent mechanic could do it in .75 - 1 hour. Fuel line and undercoating is really not a cost worth considering ($20.00 at the most). I would have suggested a new fuel pump (+$200), if money was not an issue here, but considering the car is running and does not appear to have a bad fuel pump, the old one can be cleaned and reused.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

You're correct, Animal. The car runs perfectly fine (besides it taking usually 4-5 seconds for the engine to start, or on the 2nd turn), and I don't really have any other problems to report. Is there a cheaper alternative perhaps, kind of a cheap fix but a non-long term one?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> You're correct, Animal. The car runs perfectly fine (besides it taking usually 4-5 seconds for the engine to start, or on the 2nd turn), and I don't really have any other problems to report. Is there a cheaper alternative perhaps, kind of a cheap fix but a non-long term one?


Don't know if you can still find it, but there used to be stuff to patch tanks. You'll nee to find the leak, though.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks, I'll have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Thanks, I'll have a look tomorrow.


Check up on "PERMATEX® Gas Tank & Radiator Repair". I wouldn't consider this a permanent fix, but it should get you through your test and give you some time to save some money for a replacement.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay, thanks for the help Animal.


----------

